# I'm back!



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

HIHIHIHIHI!
An update on my 3rd symphony, the premier is this weekend, and I'll be conducting it!

In the meantime, I've written a few short pieces, and I'm now working on my 4th symphony. But, I figured I could share my latest pieces.

Pulszkerdanz1.pdf is a short piece for either two violins, or 1 violin as a challenge. 

Pulzskerdanz.pdf is the second piece, scored for 8 Violins, 2 oboes, 3 Cellos, and a Doublebass.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Do you have a recording?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Do you have a recording?


Work in progress .


----------

